# Importing ...



## Hardtail1969

Who has experience with this?

I have been looking at websites all over the globe, and without sounding funny, I would like to know, who has bought or imported goods before?

What's the catch?

Besides the shipping cost?


----------



## Alexander Scott

Hi @Hardtail1969 well I'm in the same boat, lol, I have however ordered some things from @GearBest.com haven't received the items yet, but will defiantly post the vapemail as soon as I receive it, so this was a first for me, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hardtail1969 said:


> Who has experience with this?
> 
> I have been looking at websites all over the globe, and without sounding funny, I would like to know, who has bought or imported goods before?
> 
> What's the catch?
> 
> Besides the shipping cost?



Shipping cost yes... then depending on how it's shipped the time it takes... and then the Vat and other charges when it arrives... but I do get stuff from overseas every now and again when I can't get what I want locally. Locally is far easier and in a lot of cases a lot cheaper from the USA and Europe. There are some deals to be had when ordering from China but the time it takes to arrive here can vary from a month to 3 months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Importing goods can be cheaper if your buying in bulk and have experience in imports/exports 

Some agents will charge you an additional "money clearance fee" it's basically a charge for them to accept your payment (gear best, fast tech, etc don't use this)

Shipping charges and delays are one of the biggest issues. You could be paying for "super express" shipping from China to Singapore and then have to deal with sapo moving at snail pace! I've had a parcel from China arrive within 4 days into South Africa and then waited another 3 weeks for sapo to get me the notice for me to come collect..... And by all means that's fast actually. 

Then there comes the lovely part of customs and clearance. Most of the time this is fairly straight forward unless you have issues with undervalued invoices (your supplier states your good are valued lower so you pay no or little customs ) I have heard from people how this backfires and SARS will come after you. 

The other miss is when it's on the incorrect import code (electronic parts, cosmetics, health products, etc) and then it's a lot of back and forth to get it resolved. 

Other minor things is when they don't want to ship to South Africa (but we such nice people  ) or they won't ship to you because they have arrangements with preferred partners locally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

shaunnadan said:


> Shipping charges and delays are one of the biggest issues. You could be paying for "super express" shipping from China to Singapore and then have to deal with sapo moving at snail pace! I've had a parcel from China arrive within 4 days into South Africa and then waited another 3 weeks for sapo to get me the notice for me to come collect..... And by all means that's fast actually.


Just use international couriers that dont use SAPO, like TNT, FedEx, Aramex .. there is quit a few, DHL take about four days from Hong Kong to my door including clearance. Aramex about a week, TNT about two weeks

Edit: And i live in the freestate


----------



## CloudmanJHB

I have ordered relatively large orders from the states (ejuice) and have had no issues. The catch is when i do I have to ensure I order enough for it to be worthwhile due to my shipping costing around R1000 via DHL. I tried USPS and the shipment never arrived, contacted the seller who then resent another order via DHL which went off without a problem. From clicking order I have my delivery within 4 days.

This is also down to luck, it really depends on the customs EDI system which is fully automated and notifies which random packages customs should inspect. If you are unlucky and customs finds that these are nicotine based products you are going to have a struggle getting your packages.

You can also used clearing agents but this can become costly unless you have large orders. From what I have research the only fool proof way is to have an import license and nicotine permit.


----------



## shaunnadan

kimbo said:


> Just use international couriers that dont use SAPO, like TNT, FedEx, Aramex .. there is quit a few, DHL take about four days from Hong Kong to my door including clearance. Aramex about a week, TNT about two weeks
> 
> Edit: And i live in the freestate



Only good on big orders.... I once dumped a cart once I found the "express" shipping option was 75$ for 10x 15ml bottles of juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

I have only ordered vape gear directly from overseas twice
That was for my Reos when VM didnt have stock locally
I was advised by local forumites to take the more expensive $50 international courier option and it arrived both times at my door within about 10 days. Vat and duties wasnt high. 

However, with one or two small exceptions (as described above) all my gear i would want is available locally and I would much rather support local businesses. So much easier! And if there is a problem with a defective or incorrectly shipped product, its way easier to resolve with a local vendor.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta

Importing to me is only worth it if you simply can't find the gear locally.

Apart from the odd international special, as well as a big order of spare glasses / atty stands / bands, I have been hard-pressed to find anything online that would work out significantly cheaper than getting it from local vendors.

I think we are really lucky in that we have a really competitive market for vape stuff here (I'm sure the vendors want to place hits on each other though), and as a result we get stuff nice and quick. Another bonus of using a local vendor is when it arrives at your door broken, replacing is a matter of sending an email in most cases. I'm assuming a DOA device from overseas is going to be a lot more difficult to replace.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have a US address that I ship small and odd and sods to and they combine the shipments into one and ship with FedEx. www.myus.com

It's not cheap but it's so convenient especially when some smaller vape shops don't ship outside the USA. There are bits and pieces you find that just wouldn't make sense to ship direct and I just use my US address and in a lot of cases shipping is free. Then when I have a few items consolidated I get them to ship. As I say... very convenient but not cheap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Hi guys

What is the duty on importing eliquid to SA? I am having to pay duties for the first time .


----------



## Raindance

CMMACKEM said:


> Hi guys
> 
> What is the duty on importing eliquid to SA? I am having to pay duties for the first time .


That depends on whether the customs assessment officer is feeling like Kentucky, McDonalds or Steers for lunch. Only joking.

From my understanding it should be Vat plus the sin tax on tobacco with an added assessment charge. But they should send you an invoice with the various items detailed. The one to worry about is the sin tax on tobacco products.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Raindance said:


> That depends on whether the customs assessment officer is feeling like Kentucky, McDonalds or Steers for lunch. Only joking.
> 
> From my understanding it should be Vat plus the sin tax on tobacco with an added assessment charge. But they should send you an invoice with the various items detailed. The one to worry about is the sin tax on tobacco products.
> 
> Regards



Thanks man checked with Uncle Rob and a retailer I am friendly with. It should be 0% + 15 Vat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hazard

Has anyone ordered from 3FVape. I see they have DHL express. $40 for shipping and 4-10days. So seems good. But has anyone had experience with them.


----------



## Room Fogger

Hazard said:


> Has anyone ordered from 3FVape. I see they have DHL express. $40 for shipping and 4-10days. So seems good. But has anyone had experience with them.


They are one of the bigger online suppliers out there, last time I did a group buy it was in my hands within 5 days with DHL, snail mail takes anything between 3 to 6 weeks, so no problems from my side with them yet.


----------



## Hazard

Room Fogger said:


> They are one of the bigger online suppliers out there, last time I did a group buy it was in my hands within 5 days with DHL, snail mail takes anything between 3 to 6 weeks, so no problems from my side with them yet.


Great. Thanks for the feedback. Looking at getting the dreamer mech mod and a couple other bits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Hazard said:


> Has anyone ordered from 3FVape. I see they have DHL express. $40 for shipping and 4-10days. So seems good. But has anyone had experience with them.



I used them for cartridges in my early vaping days. Very reliable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

